

Xcode as a Prototyping Tool for Designers - Croaky
https://robots.thoughtbot.com/xcode-as-a-prototyping-tool-for-designers

======
davidrusu
Origami from facebook is also very nice for prototyping, perhaps to nice as it
allows you to easily to do things that would be difficult to code with the
mobile ui frameworks we have currently.

